# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Tel Aviv Israel hotel

## rivmerlin

Hello, how many of you have visited Israel yet? I can bet you that you will never wanna miss the Israel Tour which I would like to recommend here. Also, you can stay at Tel Aviv Israel hotel in very affordable prices which is also going to be great part of your trip. Cheers!

----------

